# Pancreate - sounds promising!



## Northerner (Apr 8, 2010)

New treatment may regenerate beta cells:

http://www.rttnews.com/Content/QuickFacts.aspx?Node=B1&Id=1263608 &Category=Quick Facts


----------



## sasha1 (Apr 10, 2010)

This does sound promising ....

Heidi
xx


----------



## glodee (Apr 10, 2010)

Yes, it sure does. Will have to keep an eye on this one.  It would be simply marvellous.


----------

